# Has anyone ever played against any pro women athletes



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I remember i played against one while at bama
she was like 6'2 180 lbs 
she kept on tryin to post me up but they arent really quick or athletic..
i was killin her off the dribble and basically going whereever i want..


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I have only played against... COLLEGE players that had the protential to play Pro Ball, but they would all go to Europe. 

Nani Crockett... she didn't get drafted in the WNBA in 98 but I think she tried out. I`m not sure.... She played couple years in Europe, not sure if she is now.

Nani Flores.. I played in this summer league & I got blocked by her pretty bad, but she had to do it because I was going to make the layup. It felt good to get blocked. I was only in 9th grade then & she graduated couple years before from University of Hawaii. I'm not sure if she got to tryout or played anywhere, I didn't follow her that much. 

ALOT more college players... too many players I played against.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am too old. My playing days were long before WNBA or ABL. 

Grizzo, basing your opinion on one person is as lame as saying you played Chris Dudley and "he kept on tryin to post me up but they arent really quick or athletic.. i was killin him off the dribble and basically going whereever i want.. " 

But could you say the same thing if you played against Pau Gasol, or Shane Battier???

Not sure what your point is. You outplayed one girl.

My brother played on the practice team for the University of Texas women's team in the early 80's. He was a very good player and he got schooled all the time and was actually man enough to admit it. Some women are great athletes, some aren't.


----------

